# Illinois Whizzer Picnic Pictures --45 Attendees.



## Goldenrod (Aug 25, 2022)

It doesn't take much to amuse the corn-fed, cow pie dodgeing boys of the heartland. You just let them ride on the wrong side of the road if they get confused. Provide edible food in a trough, a place to talk and a way to get their hands dirty makes them as happy as a chicken looking at a june bug. During the Whizzer Rodeo, Mr Monarch totally humiliated Goldenrod, the local favorite with thirty years of Whizzer experience. David learned a lot in a few weeks. Just look at him grin with his full head of hair.  He even won the turtle trophy for the slow race. 










That long legged, blond, biker chic was the most fetching lady at the picnic.  I got to take her home.  Life is that grey area between Whizzer rides with my buddies.


----------



## MrMonark13 (Aug 25, 2022)

You let me win the slow race! You gave me the bike with the auto clutch! You could have won!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2022)

Great Pics!!!


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 25, 2022)

MrMonark13 said:


> You let me win the slow race! You gave me the bike with the auto clutch! You could have won!



Guilty, but let me bask in the reflected glory of youth.  I hope to drip my sweat in the heat of 23 more summers, while I sniff Whizzer exhaust.


----------



## phantom (Aug 25, 2022)

What fun that must be.....Love the Cushman Eagle that slipped in there.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 26, 2022)

phantom said:


> What fun that must be.....Love the Cushman Eagle that slipped in there.



The Cushman guys call them Whizzer tow trucks. A bit insensitive but they lubber around blocking the wind for us.


----------



## videoranger (Sep 8, 2022)

I'm surprised no one called in the State Patrol or the National Guard when a such a dangerous looking bunch of Hooligans takes over a park!
BTW what did you have to eat?


----------

